# B Powerstation - London



## UrbanX (May 6, 2013)

Not a permission visit. 

Powerstation B comprises of 2 individual power stations, built in two stages in the form of a single building. A Power Station was built in the 1930s, with B Power Station to its east in the 1950s. The two stations were built to an identical design, providing the well known four-chimney layout. The station ceased generating electricity in 1983, but over the past 50 years it has become one of the best known landmarks in London and is Grade II* listed.







Photographs for the cover of Pink Floyd's Animals album were taken in early December 1976. For the photo shoot, an inflatable pink pig, made by the Zeppelin company, was tethered to one of the southern chimneys. However the pig broke free of its moorings and rose into the flight path of London Heathrow Airport to the astonishment of pilots in approaching planes. The runaway pig was tracked by police helicopters before coming to ground in Kent. Whether the pig escaped, or was released on purpose to increase publicity, is not known. Animals was officially launched at an event at Battersea Power Station in January 1977.The Animals album is one of the main reasons for the worldwide fame of Power Station B.




The station is the largest brick building in Europe and is notable for its original, lavish Art Deco interior fittings and décor. However, the building's condition has been described as "very bad" by English Heritage and is included in its Buildings at Risk Register.

Right, who wants to climb that chimney then? Boom! 




The base of the chimney detailing:



View to central London









View North over the railway. On the original you can clearly see Wembley! 



Vast open interior below:



Control Room A (the original one) 
I love that each section is labelled at the top. The closest one is “Carnaby Street” 




Ceiling fap! 









The lighting in there is impossible, this was directly above a builders light so is a bit washed out, but you can see how the art deco motif was carried right through the gear:















Turbine Hall A (Those bay windows on the top right are to the control room) 






Right lets head through the courtyard:



Turbine Hall B 






Control Room B: 



























Cheers for looking!


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 6, 2013)

Since these images started popping up on FB I've been gagging to see the report - you dont disappoint!

Lets face it, if someone is going to get there it needs to be you & your group so we get the best of the best photos. Had I gone they would have all been blurred, wonky and awful! 

Nice one! Thats made my weekend!


----------



## UrbanX (May 6, 2013)

Cheers dude, I can't take the credit for the planning, was a non member who spotted an opportune moment.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 6, 2013)

Awesome stuff there dude! Seen some things creeping out on FB so was looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## perjury saint (May 6, 2013)

*CHRIST!!! Control room porn of the HIGHEST order!! Amazing!! Well done that man!! *


----------



## alex76 (May 6, 2013)

awesome stuff as always Mr X fantastic photography you sure do know how to take urbex off limits thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (May 6, 2013)

Amazing switch gear thanks for sharing.


----------



## PCWOX (May 6, 2013)

Great shots there, but surely everyone already knows what the B stands for?


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 6, 2013)

PCWOX said:


> Great shots there, but surely everyone already knows what the B stands for?



Helps keep it off the search engines though


----------



## oldscrote (May 6, 2013)

Glorious stuff,someone even left the lights on for you.


----------



## UrbanX (May 6, 2013)

Cheers guys, 



Urbex-SW said:


> Helps keep it off the search engines though



Yep, exactly that.


----------



## Priority 7 (May 6, 2013)

PCWOX said:


> Great shots there, but surely everyone already knows what the B stands for?



I know someone that doesn't do you Urbex SW???


----------



## a_little_feisty (May 6, 2013)

Amazing shots, from a fantastic day ... it's been on "the list" for a very long time, so to finally get it done was brilliant ... and still can't believe we managed to get up so high - an unexpected bonus!


----------



## UrbanX (May 6, 2013)

a_little_feisty said:


> Amazing shots, from a fantastic day ... it's been on "the list" for a very long time, so to finally get it done was brilliant ... and still can't believe we managed to get up so high - an unexpected bonus!



Are you putting yours up here!? I only posted mine first because I didn't think you came on here anymore


----------



## lizm73 (May 6, 2013)

I was going to post mine first!!!


----------



## a_little_feisty (May 6, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Are you putting yours up here!? I only posted mine first because I didn't think you came on here anymore



Very unlikely ... I generally fall into the category of lurker on here these days instead, with the odd post here and there


----------



## a_little_feisty (May 6, 2013)

lizm73 said:


> I was going to post mine first!!!



You should know by now that these pair knock reports out at lightning speed so you'd have had to start it in the back of my car on the way home to stand a chance!


----------



## UrbanX (May 6, 2013)

Feels very silly now, didn't realise you we're even on here Lizm73! Thanks again for a cracking day exploring! Can't wait to see your pics, especially as you have my (realistic) ideal camera / lens combo!


----------



## night crawler (May 7, 2013)

Stunning report, I thought the place had been already converted. Amazing Views from the top.


----------



## Mars Lander (May 7, 2013)

Just EPIC!!. Was this a permission visit?


----------



## UrbanX (May 7, 2013)

AltDayOut said:


> Just EPIC!!. Was this a permission visit?



No it wasn't.


----------



## Mars Lander (May 7, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> No it wasn't.



wow good on ya, I know a few that did this on a permission visit recently


----------



## demon-pap (May 7, 2013)

incredible report ver well done, and some stunning views over london here. thanks for sharing.


----------



## darbians (May 7, 2013)

Love it. The ceilings, the panels, the views!! Cracking job.


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 7, 2013)

Priority 7 said:


> I know someone that doesn't do you Urbex SW???



LOL! I do know what it stands for, just didn't pay much attention when you sent the pic to my phone, was busy visiting Thomas the Tank with the terrors


----------



## Silent Hill (May 7, 2013)

Fantastic to see this again. Thought it was off the radar for good! A real Pink Floyd head trip explore.

Hats off all round  And many thanks


----------



## UrbanX (May 7, 2013)

With only a little more planning I could have completed the Pink Floyd experience: 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Latex-Rub...907947?pt=Girl_s_Clothing&hash=item2ec7486c6b


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 7, 2013)

Expected this to be a permission visit when I first saw it. You must have had a great deal of sheer luck here. Didn't end up in handcuffs did you?


----------



## UrbanX (May 7, 2013)

SeffyboyUK said:


> Didn't end up in handcuffs did you?



Well only when I asked, but that's only because I'm kinky... 

It was the perfect day for it: Here's a clip from the top  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn4FQ2kRjjg[/ame]


----------



## krela (May 7, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KpSfThUv_pc[/ame]

/ troll


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 7, 2013)

Does look like a nice day that.

Although... 

High Vis - Hard Hat = Permission


----------



## UrbanX (May 7, 2013)

SeffyboyUK said:


> Does look like a nice day that.
> 
> Although...
> 
> High Vis - Hard Hat = Permission



Ha ha..._really?_ 
And people wonder why they get caught wandering about dressed in camo gear on a building site, then declare it un-doable?


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 7, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Ha ha..._really?_
> And people wonder why they get caught wandering about dressed in camo gear on a building site, then declare it un-doable?



I know it's pointing out the obvious, I just got the impression from the report that it wasn't as it doesn't mention it 

I find the more relaxed approach of t-shirt and shorts on a building site sometimes works well too..


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 7, 2013)

Everybody seems so caught up about the entry methods here. Can I just say that its against the rules to discuss entey methods in public here and to be honest, who cares how UrbanX got in, its an awesome location and its nice to see the inside of it as it stands today. 

Plenty of people go exploring with a hard hat and hi-vis, it doesn't mean a permission visit at all.


----------



## UrbanX (May 7, 2013)

SeffyboyUK said:


> I know it's pointing out the obvious, I just got the impression from the report that it wasn't as it doesn't mention it
> 
> I find the more relaxed approach of t-shirt and shorts on a building site sometimes works well too..



You wouldn't get _near_ one of my sites without hard hat, hi vis, and gloves! 

Will edit my report to mention it wasn't permission to clear things up. I always declare it in the title if it is, i.e. my BBC thing etc. 

Incidentally, I'd love to hear where all these throngs of people are getting permission visits from. I heard there was a show flat built in there which I've not seen, would like to see it.


----------



## krela (May 7, 2013)

This website is about the buildings not the methods of access, if the methods of access are that important to you then move along and discuss it somewhere else.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (May 8, 2013)

Nice going and great photos


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 8, 2013)

OOOooooooooo.....wanted to go in there since '77 wen it was still operating....had plenty of recces but never been as lucky as u lot...crackin pics, great high ones and close ups of dials, very very jealous indeed....can i kick ur ankles


----------



## Ramsgatonian (May 9, 2013)

I'm always in awe of the gorgeous detailing of this art deco masterpiece. The building deserves so much more.

Respect for getting in and sharing your experience, I'm always hoping to see a Battersea report!


----------



## Grim_up_North (May 9, 2013)

Less well known than Animals but you should be able to spot some of the internals on Hawkwind's Quark, Strangeness and Charm album cover:

h**p://www.progressiverock.com/guide/releases/quark-strangeness-and-charm


----------



## UrbanX (May 10, 2013)

Grim_up_North said:


> Less well known than Animals but you should be able to spot some of the internals on Hawkwind's Quark, Strangeness and Charm album cover:
> 
> h**p://www.progressiverock.com/guide/releases/quark-strangeness-and-charm



Ah, cool didn't know that! Hawkwinds singer lives a couple of streets away from me! Cheers for the insight!


----------



## HughieD (May 10, 2013)

Fantastic stuff. Stunnnig pix.


----------



## Andymacg (May 11, 2013)

That has to be one the best control rooms ever  nice work,and love the chimney viewpoint

and by complete coincidence last night I was watching Superman 3 and it pops up at the end of the film , just to carry on the quirky facts about the place


----------



## Pen15 (May 11, 2013)

Absolutly stunning. Certainly has the "Wow" factor does this one.

Great report Mr X !!


----------



## perth45 (May 19, 2013)

great set of pics.....


----------

